# Excel



## gerhard60 (11. April 2011)

Hallo.
Ich habe immer wieder Statistiken auszuwerten und möchte das jetzt mit Excell machen.
Kann ich damit eine Formel erstellen, die mir die Klicks in ein Feld zählt?
Danke!


----------



## HonniCilest (13. April 2011)

Was ist bei dir ein Feld? Meinst du eventuell eine Zelle der Excel-Tabelle?


----------

